# ARGH need to vent.....



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi All

i suppose i just need to get this out in the air before i pop.... so sorry in advnace i'll keep it short and sweet... 

A friend who has a child already has decided to try for another. She is one of the few people who know about our situation, and get this.. 
today she said to me that the TTC thing really takes over your life and she knows exactly how i feel - This is her first month of trying after coming off the pill... i'm speachless! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

elli OMG that is madness! Poor you   
Oh and I saw that you can't have IUI because of your DH bmi I haven't heard of this before, what does it have to be to get tx?


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi kiteflyer. Thanks for your reply. I had to get it off my chest and v few people know about our situation so thought here was the only place, i think they said below 29. The thing is dh is beefy rather than chubby so hes finding it hard 2 diet. X


----------

